# Police Officer Moses Walker, Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Moses Walker, Jr.*

Philadelphia Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Saturday, August 18, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 40
*Tour:* 19 years
*Badge #* 2553

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 8/18/2012
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Moses Walker was shot and killed while attempting to take police action while off duty shortly before 6:00 am.

He had just finished his shift at the 22nd District station and was walking to a bus stop after changing into civilian clothes. He was at the intersection of North 20th Street and Cecil B. Moore Avenue when he encountered a situation that resulted in him drawing his service weapon.

He was found moments later with his weapon underneath his body. It is believed he may have drawn his weapon when one or more subjects attempted to rob him.

Officer Walker had served with the Philadelphia Police Department for 19 years. He is survived by his five siblings.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Commissioner Charles Ramsey
Philadelphia Police Department
One Franklin Square
Philadelphia, PA 19106

Phone: (215) 686-1776

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21364-police-officer-moses-walker-jr#ixzz241B0qp00​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Walker


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2012)

RIP Officer Walker Jr.


----------

